# Corrado G60 HELP!! Oil return line question!



## Doc_Carnage (Nov 4, 2002)

Working on a '91 G-60, all stock.
I recieved the car with the head off the motor, and most of the other trim just thrown in boxes.







I didn't take it apart, and the only question I have is where does the oil return line from the charger attach to on the motor?
Seems like a simple question...I own the Bentley manual for the car, and have looked on the web, nobody can tell me anything.








With that being said, I can plainly see where the line hooks to the charger itself, with a banjo fitting, plainly in sight, but where does the other end of the hose hook to?








Pics would be great...hell, even a hand drawing would be good at this point...lol
Email: [email protected]


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Doc_Carnage said:


> Working on a '91 G-60, all stock.
> I recieved the car with the head off the motor, and most of the other trim just thrown in boxes.
> 
> 
> ...



bump


----------

